
Official Presidential Job Performance Poll - dustinmoris
https://www.gop.com/rate-trump-job-performance/
======
thrillgore
Yeah he's doing a great job! Just called the third world "shitholes" which is
probably accurate but a good way to destroy diplomatic affairs.

------
dustinmoris
Most shameless poll ever...

